

A Few Lessons I Learned After Having Failed - MattGeri
http://tylerreed.com/startups/a-few-lessons-i-learned-after-having-failed.html

======
Egregore
What happened with the code you generated, have you open-sourced it?

------
ebaysucks
Why didn't you hire a CEO for your $3 million business?

~~~
ido
It's actually in South-African Rand, meaning ~380,000 USD.

